# MGG Subnose pistol grip Capuchin



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Not sure what I was thinking but why not..pistol grip? Sure! It's more of a hybrid pistol grip since it's still a pinch grip but the rest fills the hand nicely.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

This is great , I love it ! Im thinking of doing this to one of my chalice cores when it arrives from simple shot .


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

THATS SICK! My favorite of yours I've seen so far! That and the recent pimp Spanish model.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks really nice Metro!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

stinger said:


> THATS SICK! My favorite of yours I've seen so far! That and the recent pimp Spanish model.


and I'm Generally not a big fan of oak. Looks really cool.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

stinger said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > THATS SICK! My favorite of yours I've seen so far! That and the recent pimp Spanish model.
> ...


Thanks! It's actually not oak, it's likely the sap wood of Walnut. I am not a huge fan of Oak, but it's has it's place.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, that looks great! Very shootable.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > stinger said:
> ...


That inside face looks SO MUCH like oak. I see the obvious walnut. Cool bud.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a rugged looking shooter! It will be really nice for anyone into hammer grip.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

It got the look!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

M.J said:


> Wow, that looks great! Very shootable.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

And a other one....keep it up, brother!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I bet that's super comfortable. The profile pic reminds me of a moose. Shooting video?

Great work. Do you have a stockpile of super cool slingshots that you only post one at a time? I feel like for a few months now you have been putting out awesome stuff like twice a week!?!


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

Metro (A+) Graded. Know what you mean about oak...it's solid but needs work like this to give it real character. Nice one!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I bet that's super comfortable. The profile pic reminds me of a moose. Shooting video?
> 
> Great work. Do you have a stockpile of super cool slingshots that you only post one at a time? I feel like for a few months now you have been putting out awesome stuff like twice a week!?!


Last month I was insanely busy with my other business so I was gluing up cores every chance I got. I never had time to finish them but I knew one day.

A couple of weeks ago, Maker Faire happened and it was crazy. That was the last scheduled event. PLUS this weekend the misses went on vacation so I spent the weekend finishing up all those projects.

I post them as I get them done.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Man, you have been busy! That handle and whole set-up looks really viable as a Model-for-stock...

You're timber supply must be huge!

Really nice shooter Eric! Really nicely done!!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so good looking!

what is the finish that made such a difference to the wood?

chers,

jazz


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

DogBox said:


> Man, you have been busy! That handle and whole set-up looks really viable as a Model-for-stock...
> 
> You're timber supply must be huge!
> 
> Really nice shooter Eric! Really nicely done!!!


Not huge, maybe enough to make about 70-100 slings 



jazz said:


> so good looking!
> 
> what is the finish that made such a difference to the wood?
> 
> ...


I sanded with paste wax when sanding 800 grit. The paste wax helps keep dust down.

I then polish it with a clean rag.

THEN beeswax and linseed oil mix. That really brings out the beauty.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Sweet!! I love this one! Would be wicked if it also handled flats TTF. :bowdown:

Tom


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Love this!!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Sweet!! I love this one! Would be wicked if it also handled flats TTF. :bowdown:
> 
> Tom


I couldn't agree more!!! Or one that just handled flats, both TTF and OTT....no need for all the holes :rofl: .

Awesome looking frame.

Todd


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks stunning!

Love the ergonomic shape of the pistol/pinchgrip hybrid!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

"Wow" :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

That beauty is for me?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Partial butterfly action with the Snub Nose!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool shooter


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I love it! In this moment I shoot most exclusively "hammer grip" and this one is a very sweet slingshot!

Good job

Volp


----------

